# BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port



## N00blikE05 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

da wenig über Fänge an der Nordsee berichtet wird erzähle ich mal über gestern  Abend/Nacht. Mein Kumpel und ich haben beim Ölhafen unsere Wattwürmer gesucht. Danach wollten wir zwischen Hooksiel und J.W.Port eine aus einer Seekarte entnommene potentielle Angestelle suchen. Diese haben wir aber leider nicht gefunden. Daraufhin haben wir uns mit zwei Ruten da ausgebreitet, wo wir die Würmer gesucht hatten. Das Wasser war von der Steinpackung noch ca 60 m entfernt, also Ruten bestückt und rausgestiefelt. Ruten ausgeworfen und wieder zurück zur Steinpackung. Dann gings los. Es hat max 5 Min. gedauert bis wir den ersten Biss bekommen haben. Beim vierten Anschlag hatten wir endlich was dran. Ein kleiner Dorsch ca 20 cm. Bissl enttäuscht wieder den Fisch reingeworfen/entlassen. Ruten raus. Grade Knicklicht anne Rutenspitze dran geheftet wieder Biss. Naja so ging es von 21 bis 2 Uhr morgens. Haben dann genervt abgebrochen weil wir in dieser Zeit 5 Köhler und 4 Dorsche (max. 22 cm groß) gefangen haben. Wären alle mind 60 cm groß gewesen, dann wäre es ein super Angeltag gewesen aber so...naja. Achja eigentlich dachte ich, dass nur Butt beisst, aber das war auch nicht der Fall. NIcht mal einen kleinen haben wir an die Rute bekommen. Naja vll. wenn das Wasser noch kälter wird, kommen evtl. die größeren Dorsche bis dahin

Petri Heil

Gruß Valentin


----------



## takezo (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Super, das lässt doch darauf hoffen das sich im winter auch mal wieder ein ansitz auf dorsch lohnt. Das war in den letzten Jahren ja auch nix mehr...werde dann auch wohl mal den versuch starten. 
Mfg,
Joerg


----------



## hydrophil (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

prima, danke ...

habe mich oft gefragt, ob ich mal nach D zum brandungsangeln fahren soll ...

halt uns gerne auf dem laufendenden, was bei folgeansitzen geht.


----------



## N00blikE05 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hoffen wir mal das beste, dass die Dorsche größer werden. Ich bezweifel es stark... aber es hat mich echt gewundert, dass kein Butt da war. Normalerweise ist Butt immer da aber Dorsch dafür nicht. Weiß jemand sonst noch was aktuelles über Buttfänge in der Nordsee?


----------



## takezo (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi.
Wir waren früher oft auf der niedersachenbruecke um auf dorsch zu angeln ( vor ca 15 jahren). Dort haben wir (natuerlich in sehr tiefem wasse) frueher  sehr gut gefangen sprich grosse u viele dorsche. Leider habe ich diese moeglichkeiten heute nicht mehr. Ich habe in den vergangenen jahren des oefteren mal auf dem helgolandkai gestanden wo jedoch bis auf einige flundern nix haengengeblieben ist. Evtl wird es jetzt nach abschluss der bauarbeiten des jwp ja wieder was mit den dorschfaengen. Deine kleinen lassen jedenfalls darauf hoffen. Evtl lasse ich mein boot nochmal zu wasser!


----------



## Schmokk (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ich werd die Idee ja irgendwie nicht los mal über Nacht zum Angeln nach Langeoog ann Strand zu fahren...
Abends midde Fähre rüber und morgens mit der ersten wieder zurück. |kopfkrat


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

@valentin- hab schon öfter resignieren müssen was die wattis angeht...rund um hooksiel hab ich das halbe Watt dort umgegraben aber Fehlanzeige...echt frustrierend...nu sach mal, von wo  komm ich denn am besten zum ölhafen?und wo kann ich dort parken? Wäre dankbar für jeden Hinweis!
Mfg Dominik

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Schmokk (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ich park immer beim Hafenbecken Hooksiel und lauf dann an der Steinpackung entlang in Richtung Ölhafen...


----------



## Stulle (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

wenn ich hier gerade ein paar auskenner seh, ich steh immo in nordenham auf einer baustelle und seh immer diese künstliche insel in der wesermündung könnt ihr mir sagen was man da für ne berechgtigung braucht? Das ich auch mal nen wurm baden kann wenn ich hier bin


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ah...Dankeschön @ schmokk! Und denn in der letzten Zeit schon was verwertbares gefangen?? Oder noch zu warm?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi, 

ich fahr die a29 richtung wilhelmshaven komplett durch bis zum ende. da kommt dann ein kreisverkehr. Beim kreisverkehr links abbiegen und immer geradeaus. Du fährst dann am Deich entlang bei der ersten Piplinebrücke parken und auf der rechten seite gehts zu den Wattis. SIehst vermutlich dann auch andere am graben. ist eine sehr gute stelle dort.

Von hoohksiel gesehen musste einfach richtung jwport fahren und dann bei der zweiten pipelinebrücke anhalten.


----------



## Schmokk (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Oder man stellt sich einfach auf die Mole der Hafeneinfahrt.
Geht auch ganz gut. Nachteil ist, man wird ständig vollgelabert. Hat man aber eigentlich überall... |bla:


----------



## Schmokk (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*



Stulle schrieb:


> wenn ich hier gerade ein paar auskenner seh, ich steh immo in nordenham auf einer baustelle und seh immer diese künstliche insel in der wesermündung könnt ihr mir sagen was man da für ne berechgtigung braucht? Das ich auch mal nen wurm baden kann wenn ich hier bin



Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Is nicht ganz mein Gebiet. Versuchs doch mal unter PLZ2 bei den Bremern oder so...


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Super danke für die infos...werde dann über den nächsten Ansitz mal berichten...Thx

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das beste, dass die Dorsche größer werden. Ich bezweifel es stark... aber es hat mich echt gewundert, dass kein Butt da war. Normalerweise ist Butt immer da aber Dorsch dafür nicht. Weiß jemand sonst noch was aktuelles über Buttfänge in der Nordsee?



Vor 2 Wochen liefs in Dänemark an der Jammerbucht hervorragend auf Butt/ Scholle! Konnte eine schöne 49er und einige köhler landen. Allerdings waren in dem zeitraum die dorschfänge genauso mager wie hier an unserer Küste! Vermutlich ist die see  noch zu warm?? Wenn die NOK Brücke wieder richtig frei ist werde ich da sehr wahrscheinlich nochmal auf ein spontanes Wochenende die Brandung rocken...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Schmokk (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das beste, dass die Dorsche größer werden. Ich bezweifel es stark...



Angeblich haben sich ja die Dorschbestände prima erholt haben und sollen momentan besser denn je sein... :m


----------



## N00blikE05 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hab ich mir auch sagen lassen. In der Ostsee kann ich das aufjedenfall bestätigen, aber nach dem Abend hmmmm. Mal sehen werde in 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn losgehen, wenn das Wetter passt, wenn nicht wollte ich es nochmal am Helgolandkai versuchen.


----------



## Schmokk (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Fahr nächstes Jahr nach Rügen auf MeFo's... Da werd ich meine Brandungsklamotten auch auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. :m

Vom Helgolandkai hört man ja auch mal so und mal so. Auf jeden Fall mal erzählen was da ging! Ich werde demnächst vielleicht nochmal Horumersiel ansteuern. |bigeyes


----------



## Schmokk (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

War am Wochenende wer los? |rolleyes


----------



## N00blikE05 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ne diesen Fr. vll.


----------



## Schmokk (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Dann bitte berichten! Wollen am Wochenende nämlich evtl. auch noch los. Je nach Wetterlage. Im Moment is ja eher Wetter zum Drachenfliegen... |uhoh:


----------



## eelhunter29 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Lach aber sowas von...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eelhunter29 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Werde es am Wochenende aber vllt. auch nochmal probieren-meine neuen weitwurfbesen testen....bericht folgt! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sieler (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin,
Schön mal wieder ein paar Infos zu lesen zu diesem Thema. 
Wo wollt ihr es denn am We versuchen? Will mir morgen Wattwürmer bestellen und dann Samstag Nacht vom Helgolandkai aus versuchen.
Bedingungen sollten gut sein. Letztes Jahr habe ich da einen schönen Dorsch gefangen. 
Gruß


----------



## eelhunter29 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

@ sieler- Ich werde es vermutlich beim Südstrand testen- geschweige denn- man lässt mich in ruhe dort...wo bestellst du die wattis denn??


----------



## N00blikE05 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Warum bestellen? Wenn man vor Ort graben kann?! Ist doch viel zu teuer. 
Ich werde mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit Freitag Abend diesmal am Helgolandkai versuchen. Vor 2 bzw. 3 Jahren das letzte Mal da gewesen und es war die Hölle. Mal sehen ob sich seitdem was getan hat. 

Gruß


----------



## Sieler (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Bei Ingo Frerichs in Bockhorn. Der Bestellt immer Dienstag morgen und dann kommen die Donnerstag. Er sagt im Moment sind auch richtig Schöne Seeringler zu haben. Alles nicht sehr billig aber ich muss Samstag lange arbeiten. #d  sonst gehört Wattis buddeln natürlich immer dazu. Habe dieses Jahr noch keine bestellt, aber letztes Jahr war ich richtig Begeistert von der Qualität.
Für neugierige:  Wattwürmer 0, 30€/Stück
                       Seeringelwürmer ca.7 € für eine Dose mit 170g (ca.30 Stück)


----------



## eelhunter29 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ja so geht's mir meist genauso. ..wenig zeit fürs buddeln!Aber preislich noch okay....in Dk kosten 10 Ringler gut 4, 30 !!


----------



## Schmokk (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ich hol meine beim Fischermans Partner in Delmenhorst. Der hält mir die bis Freitags frisch. ;-)


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

So! Fahre jetzt Würmer buddeln und dann bin ich am Helgolandkai mitm Kumpel. Mal sehen ob die Fische diesmal größer sind. 

Gruß


----------



## Schmokk (1. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hab jetzt in Delmenhorst für 60 Stück 12 Euro bezahlt. Ich finde, da kann man nicht meckern... :m

@Noob: Wie lange macht Ihr?


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Denke bis zwoelf aber bis auf paar Wittlngen geht hier grad nicht viel.


----------



## takezo (2. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Und? Endergebnis?  
Bei mir wirds wohl noch 2-3 wochen dauern bevor ich loskomme...
Gruß


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Kannst knicken. Der groesste Wittling war an die 30 cm. Es wurden viele kleine gefangen. Das Wasser is anscheinend noch zu warm. Vor Dez. werd ich nich nochmal losgesehen


----------



## gebo-hsk (2. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hallo

bin die Erste Woche im Dez. in Hooksiel.. würde mich freuen wenn mich mal einer mitnimmt zum Angeln,, Küstenangeln leider keine Ahnung von..
Gruß Gerd#h


----------



## Schmokk (2. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Oh... Da klingt ja nicht wirklich gut. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich heute Abend was ans Band bekomme!


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Wenn es soweit ist können wir schaun gebo. Muss erst richtig arschkalt werden.


gruß

ps: viel erfolg


----------



## gebo-hsk (3. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappen würde ,, Angeltechnisch bin ich ausgerüstet.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Sieler (3. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

War gestern am Helgolandkai, viele Wittlinge, auch kleine. Hat Spaß gemacht, bis 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser die Krabben so richtig losgelegt haben. Habe dann pünktlich um 12 Uhr zum Hochwasser eingepackt da das Wetter dann auch nicht mehr wollte. Nächste woche werde ich es mal am Nordseehotel versuchen.


----------



## Hering13 (25. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hallo,

habe es letzte Woche Mittwoch und Freitag zwischen Jade/Weser-Port und der 2-ten Öllandungsbrücke probiert.

Mittwoch 2 Platte 30, 22 1Wittling 22 und 1 Aalmutter 24,
Freitag 3 Platte 30..32. Köder Wattwurm.
Anfang mit auflaufendem Wasser, ca. 10m bevor die Böschung erreicht wurde. Die Bisse kamen direkt am Anfang und ca 30min vor Höchststand.
Mittwoch super Wetter und fast windstill ca. 5°C, am Freitag
sche....e windig, 4°C, anfangs leichter Regen aber die besseren Fische.

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht #h:vik:#h


----------



## N00blikE05 (25. November 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi, 

das klingt ja wirklich super. Dann werd ich wohl nächste Woche es auch nochmal probieren. Dieses We steht erstmal wieder Fehmarn an. 

Danke für die Infos

Gruß


----------



## Andreios (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin.

Momentan scheint ja nicht viel zu gehen. 
War am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn am Helgolandkai, konnten aber nichts landen. Ein anderer Angler hat einen 40er Dorsch abbekommen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich neben Maadeschleuse aus? Eigentlich sollte man dort doch Angeln dürfen, oder?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß

André


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin!

Ein sehr interessantes Thema habt ihr da.
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit nem Kleinboot?  Ich würde es gerne mal mit dem Boot vor dem Kai versuchen. Oder hat jemand mal gehört, dass es sich vom Kleinboot aus loht, in Kainähe zu fischen?   |kopfkrat

Am meisten würde mich die Winterangelei reizen, sofern das Liebe Wetter es zulässt.


Gruß


----------



## N00blikE05 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi!

@andrios

Maadeschleuse ist mir unbekannt. Musst mal ausprobieren und berichten.   

@ Fischfan

Boote habe ich bisher dort nicht gesehen. Ankern ist sehr schwierig, da die Strömung dort echt stark ist.


----------



## Andreios (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin.

Ja jetzt weiß ich auch warum es so "unbekannt" ist...
...extrem steinig dort die Ecke...! 

War heute bei der Raffineriebrücke und am Helgolandkai, bei beiden lief nichts...


----------



## buzzman (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin Moin, Allerseits,

da ich die nächste Saison gerne mal das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren möchte und Wilhelmshaven am dichtesten für mich dran ist, wäre meine Frage, ob vielleicht jemand mal Lust hätte, mit mir an der Küste zu fischen und mir das Brandeln zeigt. Bin in dem Bereich vollkommen unerfahren. Ruten und Rollen sind vorhanden, Dreibein, Bleie und Montagen muss ich noch besorgen. Hat jemand Tipps, worauf ich bei Blei und Montagen achten muss?

Gruß Frank


----------



## N00blikE05 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi,

können wir machen. Wichtig ist dass du 150-200 gr Krallenbleie benutzt. Montage ist ganz einfach...hol dir einfach günstige ausm Laden. Wichtig ist dass die gute Leuchtperlen haben. Ich hab mir füer 9 euro ein Dreibein aus Alu geholt. Reicht mir da ich nicht oft brandeln gehe...eher vom Boot aus inner Ostsee.

gruß


----------



## buzzman (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Dreibein von Cormoran ausgesucht, knapp 40 Euro. Da ich auch nicht soviel Brandeln werde, sollten sich die Ausgaben in Grenzen halten. Ok, Krallenblei ist notiert. Vorfächer habe ich Einige im Internet von Zebco gefunden. 20 Stück für 30 Euro. Taugen die von Zebco was?

Gruß Frank


----------



## moep (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Weiß jemand wie es zur Zeit läuft?
Bin vor 2 Wochen das letzte Mal los gewesen, war ziemlich erfolglos bei mir 

mfg


----------



## eelhunter29 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin miteinander! Naja- besch... ist geprahlt...habs gestern auch probiert mit Nordmeergarnelen und frischen Hering am Ölpier- aber war nix:banghead:! Wattis gabs aufgrund meiner Spontanität an dem Tag nicht! Nächster Versuch nicht ohne Wattwürmer! Schöne Weihnachtszeit euch allen!


----------



## takezo (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moinz.
Wie siehts grad aus an der dorsch u wittlingsfront? Wollte eigentlich heute los habs leider nich mehr geschafft wattwuermer zu budeln u im dunkeln muss ich das nich haben...lohnt sich momentan ein ansitz oder ist es noch zu warm?
Gruss, Joerg


----------



## Hering13 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hallöle,

war am 3.01. mal wieder zwischen Ölbrücke und Jade/Weser Port.
3 Platte 25...32cm, 2 Aalmuttern (schwimmen wieder), Köder Wattwurm,
Am 4.01. kurz am Helgoland Kai, viel Kraut,
1 Dorsch ( leider nicht rausgekriegt, nickte bis kurz vor der Landung und konnte leider nicht rausgeholt werden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass durch das viele Kraut der Anhieb nicht richt durchkam). Vom Gefühl her kein Schlechter.
Danach noch an der alten Stelle, wieder 1 Platten 25cm, 2 Aalmuttern und 1 Möwe. 
Die Möwe fliegt wieder nachdem sie mir fast die Rute ins Wasser gezogen hat. Das Tier war schnell wieder weg nachdem ich es aus der Schnur befreit hatte.#h#h#h


----------



## N00blikE05 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Klingt ja super!:m Ich werde wohl am we nochmal einen Versuch starten!


----------



## fischfan-nord (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin!

In einer Woche ist's bei uns ja mit dem Zanderangeln vorbei. Wie sieht's denn mit den Fangchancen von Februar bis Mai aus? Geht da was im Jadebusen?


Gruß!


----------



## N00blikE05 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi, 

wolltest du vom Boot oder vom Strand aus angeln? 

Also ich war gestern mitm Kumpel beim Ölhafen. Es war sehr windig bewölkt und -4°C kalt. Die Würmer sind nachm graben binnen Minuten durchgefroren, was ärgerlich war. Naja wieder aufgetaut und losgings die angelei von 00-4 Uhr. Wir haben leider nur eine Aalmutter gefangen und im Drill hab ich noch einen sehr guten Dorsch verloren. 


Gruß


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. März 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Bin heute Abend bei der Ölbrücke/JWP mitm Kumpel vll. will jmd noch mit?


----------



## roland67 (2. März 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

hallo
 möchte gerne wissen,ob jemand Erfahrung hat in Whv  oder
 Umgebung Stinte zu angeln 
 vielen dank im voraus
 roland


----------



## N00blikE05 (3. März 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Stint? Hier? o.0

Noch nie gehört, dass es hier Stint geben soll. Die naheste Gelegenheit und eher schlecht solls in Cuxhaven geben. Wenn dann eher Altengamme -> anderer Thread. 

Naja war bis vor ner Stunde beim Ölhafen angeln. 8-9 Bisse wobei nur 3 Fische ans Band kamen . 2 Aalmuttern  und 1 Flunder von ca. 30 cm. 
Es steigert sich so langsam...

Würd mich freuen wenn paar mehr Berichte wieder reinkommen.


----------



## Andreios (12. April 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Moin, moin!

Was tut sich denn an unserer Küste momentan zum Frühlingsanfang?
Ich schau morgen mal vorbei ob sich ein paar Platten überlisten lassen.
Werde dann berichten.


----------



## N00blikE05 (13. April 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Das letzte Mal hatte ich ja eine Platte und zwei Aalmuttern. War gestern mit meinem Vadder Krabbenfischen an der Ölbrücke.

Nach ca. 2 1/2 Stunden leider nur 1 Pfund Krabben gefangen. Nebenbei gab es sehr viele Aalmuttern, Stichlinge und eine Fischart konnte ich nicht identifizieren. Sah evtl. aus als ob das Stint/Heringsbrut war.

Und was gefangen heut morgen?


----------



## Andreios (16. April 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ne war leider doch nicht draußen, war zu faul Würmer zu sammeln. Starte dieses We einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Zanderandre (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo mann vor Whv mit einem Boot gut angeln kann? hab ein 5,20 offenens Konsolenboot mit 50 Ps.
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## N00blikE05 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi,

ich persöhnlich hab noch nie gehört, das jemand im Jadebusen bisher mitm Boot geangelt hat. Wenn du wirklich angeln willst, dann würde ich es in der Nähe vom JW-Port versuchen. Überall anders ist es wohl zu flach oder vorm Sportboothafens direkt in Whv. 

Gruß


----------



## Zanderandre (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Ok. Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. Ich werde mal die Seekarten studieren und auf die Tiefen achten.


----------



## N00blikE05 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Berichte aufjedenfall mal. Vll kann man ja zusammen rausfahren, wenn Termin stimmt. ^^ Was wollst denn fangen?


----------



## Zanderandre (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

War schon jemand los und kann was berichten


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Soooo...Sturm war da, Wasser wird kühler, nu gehts bald ab an die Brandung!! Schon einer los gewesen? Vielleicht sogar im Sommer?Fangergebnisse schon?


----------



## Justsu (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Hi Eelhunter,

schau mal da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153328&page=11

Da gibt's ein paar spärliche Infos... Ich selbst war schon seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Brandung...wer weiß vielleicht komme ich diesen Herbst ja mal dazu!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## eelhunter29 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Thx Justsu! Da ist schon was mehr los! Ja mich juckts wieder  tüchtig inne flossen! Hoffe das das wasser sich schnell abkühlt ;-)


----------



## N00blikE05 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Werde noch bis ende November warten. Krabben sollen noch stark nerven.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: BRandungsangeln in Wilhelms/Jade-Weser-Port*

Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich am Start wenn der Wind mitmacht!!Bericht stell ich rein!! 
 LG HH


----------

